# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  i need a good and responsible life partner

## lillian

_Hi,
I am a new comer in this site.
So firstly i want to say hello to all.
I am Lillian.
26 years old girl living in USA.
I am an accountant in an multinational company.
Now i am tired about my life.
I need a life partner who love me lot and take my responsibility
who is also a good person.
I had many friend in this country but they all are fake.
They just know how to enjoy!
They don't know how to love any one.
I feel lonely and i feel sick mentally sometimes!!!
Oh loneliness !!!
What i can do.
If any one who is good and responsible
Want to live with me and also love me lot that i not got in my
life.
Pls contact to me.
Through my gmail address
lillian4usa@gmail.com_ :think2;

----------


## Anxious Soul

thankssssssssss...

----------


## Tulip

Do you think you'll get a life partner by posting your info and asking them to contact you? You'll find lots of fakers again.

----------


## niceguy

you'll prbly have better luck on shaadi.com

----------


## Qambar

try it there, May be u find ur life partner... 
best of luck

----------


## Druti

Hi

Don't try at shaadi.com.  even there you will find fakers.

----------


## kaeel

Let love come to you instead of you seeking for it.
To be honest, I can feel exactly what you're going through, my best advice would be that you hang with your friends more often. Forget your loneliness and try to move on. I believe god has planned everyone's path already so wait for it...

----------


## the_last_rites

bwahahahaha. seriously? on an online forum?

----------


## RAHEN

how can you expect bed of roses without infact decorating it...i mean...wait for the right one and be the kind of person you want...then hopefully one day you will...

----------


## gujugrl24

Hey, I understand that you're sick of finding fake people. Sadly, it's how life goes...we only learn to value the true people in our lives by meeting fakers. I mean I'd say try shaadi.com and also try asking friends to set you up as well...well the friends you trust...Good luck!

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

oh Godddddddd iz dis for REALLLLL???:rolling;

----------


## singh88

We'll listen, it doesn't matter what matrimonial site you go on, your always going to find fakers everywhere so your gonna have to do your own due diligence. I could personally tell right away if someone worth getting into knowing or is a waste of time and I'm sure you can too, try ishqballe.com

----------


## thomas520

hi,Lillian.im glad to make friends with u ! Im from uk !

----------


## shaunmedrik

I say one things about this thing Life Partner are most important person for your Life so carefully select because she is one of the person live with you in any condition.If you interested then you register in many website online like this category but true partner is over parent search.

----------


## dwarner078

Let love come to you instead of you trying to it.To be honest, I can feel exactly what you are going, my best advice would be that you hang with your friends more often. Forget your solitude and try to move on. I believe God has already provided all the way if the wait ....

----------


## turnbbui

*Hi, did you find soeoe acceptable*

Hello,
I hope things have got better for you. If so good luck. If not I'd like to converse?
Ian

----------


## Ferrari

LOL  :Stick Out Tongue: rop:

----------


## morsejoc

It's not difficult to find out the good and responsible life partner.But for that first you have to responsible towards him show true trust and lover towards your life time partner and share every things that happen in your life..

----------

